# My tank



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice pic and tank, my friend  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Nice tank Paul,how many gallon or liter?


----------



## Pauliukas (Nov 2, 2014)

Powerclown said:


> Nice tank Paul,how many gallon or liter?


its 340 liters. young tank only one and a half moths. it is only the begining will be more


----------

